# How do I disarm a dei 514t car alarm ?



## botnik (Sep 17, 2010)

I have a 99 toyota tacoma with a after market alarm in it and i had to replace the battery yesterday but everytime I go to start the truck it wont let the truck start . I disarmed it a couple times but cant figure out how to disarm it completely . can any one help ?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

botnik said:


> I have a 99 toyota tacoma with a after market alarm in it and i had to replace the battery yesterday but everytime I go to start the truck it wont let the truck start . I disarmed it a couple times but cant figure out how to disarm it completely . can any one help ?


 Turn ignition on press the valet button light comeon perm done(valet mode).


----------

